# Stalker & Home Invasion Cat



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, I have one. I have been doing TNR with the feral cats in my neighborhood for a couple years now with great success. One of my Toms, who I call Hannibal (Lecter) because of the violence he uses to protect his territory (yes he's long been neutered), has always been very stand-offish and stayed far from me. He is very large, muscular, and wound up like an eight day clock - Always on High Alert, and really Herky-Jerky if you know what I mean. Anyway, after a couple years of staying clear of me he decides several days ago to come close and check me out. I sat with him for a long time petting him a little, and increasingly more as he got more comfortable with me. This went on for a couple days. Now he will sit outside of my windows - And he always knows what room of the house I am in.... Always! - Constantly crying, singing, yodeling, pleading and screaming for me to come outside and pet him. I come outside and he is on me like some kind of lunatic. I am certain I am the first person to ever touch him. 

Starting last night, and continuing into today he is not satisfied with merely serenading me, but has taken to trying to break through the screens in my windows to get into my house. Every time my wife or I come in through the door he fights like crazy to get into the house. 

I would let him in but I have two cats that are strictly indoor cats, and although not declawed, they are big cream-puffs and Hannibal would turn them into hamburger. I have seen him attack a couple other Toms and he gives no warning what-so-ever. He just speeds in for the kill. 

I really like Hannibal but I am seriously afraid he is going to get into my house. His behavior is so intense and strange I would swear he had rabies except I have kept him current on his vaccines. I have been around cats my whole life and I have never met a cat this intense and focused. It is seriously like something from a Stephen King book. 

Any advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*blink-blink* Wow. I think all you could do is try to deter him from being so determined in his efforts. I mean, it sort of defeats the purpose of caring for him and working to get him sociable ... and when he finally *does* 'get it' ... he turns into instant-obsessive-stalker-kitty. Wow! You'd think after 4yrs that he'd be more gradual about changing his behavior instead of the light-switch-effect. 
You'll have to walk a fine line ... one of keeping him interested in human contact but also making him keep enough distance for you and your personal cats to be safe and unmolested in your home.
I've never encountered something like this, so I have no clue how to advise you.
Good luck.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would change his name from Hannibal to Cujo. :shock:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Have any of your cats met him thru the windows or doors? What is their reaction to him? We had a cat simular to him. He made friends with my cat and my sisters cat and we let him in for short periods of time which grew longer and longer. Now he is in 95% of the time and out 5%. Hes a big mush. But if any cat comes on his territory he is **** on wheels. Sounds simular to your guy. Maybe start slow intros with your kitties ~ baby steps and see how he does.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Have any of your cats met him thru the windows or doors? What is their reaction to him? We had a cat simular to him. He made friends with my cat and my sisters cat and we let him in for short periods of time which grew longer and longer. Now he is in 95% of the time and out 5%. Hes a big mush. But if any cat comes on his territory he is **** on wheels. Sounds simular to your guy. Maybe start slow intros with your kitties ~ baby steps and see how he does.


Yeah, they've met - Trying to fight thru the screen at each other. If I wasn't there to put the window down they'd have that screen gone in like 30 seconds flat. They have been "trash talking" each other for a long time. If he ever got in it would be awful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Rats! He sounds like he really wants to come in and live with you but its understandable that it cant work unless he changes his territorial issues. Atleast he is open to your love and attention outside. He may surprise you one day and make another giant leap and accept your kitties... you are so wonderful to be TNRing the kitties in your area.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I am sorry to say things are going from bad to worse. He is ever more focused on getting into our house certainly to displace my two indoor cats, and so he and I can live happily ever after... It's pretty near a fight every time we come in or out of the house.

The thought of putting him down makes me sick, and I have thought about maybe taking him to a very large national forest and letting him free - But I don't know how well he would do. It is my personal belief that the most cruel thing I could possibly do to him would be to put him in a cage for the rest of his life. After living in the wild that would be like prison, and I would sooner send him over the rainbow bridge. 

I am desperate and I need help with this highly loving & affectionate time bomb. 

If anyone had a barn that needed a cat he would be perfect - He's fixed and vaccinated, and... did I mention loving and affectionate?

I would make a long road trip to place him - Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is going to sound ridiculous, but it worked for one of our members in the UK a few years ago. Her husband "marked" the perimeter of the house with his urine. The cat never came back! I hope this works! 

I so hope he finds a home. He sounds like a lovely cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

smilodon said:


> Well I am sorry to say things are going from bad to worse. He is ever more focused on getting into our house certainly to displace my two indoor cats, and so he and I can live happily ever after... It's pretty near a fight every time we come in or out of the house.
> 
> The thought of putting him down makes me sick, and I have thought about maybe taking him to a very large national forest and letting him free - But I don't know how well he would do. It is my personal belief that the most cruel thing I could possibly do to him would be to put him in a cage for the rest of his life. After living in the wild that would be like prison, and I would sooner send him over the rainbow bridge.
> 
> ...


DO NOT DROP HIM OFF AT A NATIONAL FOREST UNLESS YOUD LIKE TO SEE HIM DIE A SLOW DEATH IN AGONY. This cat has no skills to survive there. He is not a wild animal taught by its mother to hunt and survive.

If you do move this cat to a barn there are ways of doing it. First off the people who own the barn have to agree to feed this cat and provide a place for it to keep warm and escape the winters. Cats CAN NOT survive on mousing. Its a myth. You will need to set up a large kennel and keep him there for a minimum of 4 weeks till it is use to the smells, sounds and activity in the barn. He has to learn this is where he is fed so he will return once he is released. Once you release him you have to understand he only has a 50/50 chance of surviving. Half the cats take off and try to find where they came from and die on the way horrible deaths. Placing a cat in a barn program should always be the last choice.

If I were you Id provide a warm place for him to survive outside at your residence. Feed him but just dont let him in with your cats. Yes he is a pain with his behavior. But cats do change their behavior. Give him a chance.

We have lots of colonies we manage and feed the cats and they co exist with others in the barns just fine. Never euthanize a cat just cuz he is an inconvience at the moment. Like people cats evolve. His behavior today might not be what it is a year from now. Just work with him.

contact your local TNR groups and see if they have a barn available. Put posters up at feed stores asking if someone has a barn that could provide a sweet semi feral cat a home. Put adds in horse magazines, vet offices, at rescues web pages, craig list. Dont give up on this guy. He deserves a chance of a happy life. You the one who can make this happen for him.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I know this is highly frustrating for you, but he sounds like he's so in love with you, and I find that adorable. Definitely don't send him to a barn, forest, or put him down. Like Mitts & Tess said, cats are territorial, and he will probably find his way back to you or (more likely) die trying.

Have you ever heard of herbal remedies for cats? I know that there are some drops you can put in a cat's water to make him calm down, not want to fight, less of a bully, etc. This may allow him to coexist with your cats.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> DO NOT DROP HIM OFF AT A NATIONAL FOREST UNLESS YOUD LIKE TO SEE HIM DIE A SLOW DEATH IN AGONY. This cat has no skills to survive there. He is not a wild animal taught by its mother to hunt and survive.


Well, I am confused now. I just got off the phone with someone at Alley Cat Allies and they told me he would most likely fare quite well in a national forest. We can't say with certainty he wasn't taught to hunt by his mother - He's feral. He's been making it so far. I saw him for the first time about two years ago, and he was an adult then. 

And just to clarify, I would never put him down - I was just saying that would be a better option than him being relegated to a cage the rest of his life. Neither of those two options is acceptable to me, but they have different degrees of badness. 

I would love to work with him - I really like him - but if he manages to get into my house and tunes up my two indoor cats, it's going to make it very tough for me to continue with TNR - Not an easy sell to my wife.

The guy from Alley cat allies suggested I first work with the feral branch and see if I can't place him - I'm going to start there.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

paperbacknovel said:


> I know this is highly frustrating for you, but he sounds like he's so in love with you, and I find that adorable. Definitely don't send him to a barn, forest, or put him down. Like Mitts & Tess said, cats are territorial, and he will probably find his way back to you or (more likely) die trying.
> 
> Have you ever heard of herbal remedies for cats? I know that there are some drops you can put in a cat's water to make him calm down, not want to fight, less of a bully, etc. This may allow him to coexist with your cats.


Yeah, he is in love with me, and that's not lost on me - I really like him. Maybe I might ask my vet if there is some cat prozac or something.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless his heart. I hope the vet can help. I feel certain he can calm him down.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kitty prozac can take 3-4 weeks - or more - to begin working.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Kitty prozac can take 3-4 weeks - or more - to begin working.


How well does it work on reducing aggression when it kicks in? I am seriously considering this if it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

First Im highly shocked that someone at Alley Cat Allies said that would be OK. Are they on crack! That is like throwing him out to fend in the wild. I cant even fathom the rational in them saying that. 

I still would encourage you to find him a barn program with experienced TNR people who have done barn programs. I wish you lived near me so we could so this together and make the odds in his favor if he is relocated.

If you do go the barn route Id be glad to coach you step by step. I want to see the best for this sweet but fiesty guy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

smilodon said:


> How well does it work on reducing aggression when it kicks in? I am seriously considering this if it doesn't break the bank.


The most expensive part of it was the vet exam. The meds are about $20 for two months, but that's a very low dose. Even $20 a month would be worth it, though. Gigi's only been on it since Saturday, and my vet said it could take 3-4 weeks before it works, and there's no guarantee that it will. It must be used in conjunction with behavior modification, too. It's not a fix-all and sometimes doesn't work.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I won't claim to be an expert on TNR or cats. I would like to be but that is going to take a long time, and alot more experience. I just want to re-emphasize I do love my ferals, and especially Hannibal. I mean what he does, he does because he loves me, albeit he's over the top. I know I don't have the all answers and that's exactly why I am here asking. Trust me, I'm don't make important decisions quickly or without the facts. 

There is nothing I would like more than to keep him - I have had him for two years now already. I begged my wife for a little time, and she agreed to the time frame it takes for the prozac to kick in. Thank God he made no attempt to break in last night.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How are you going to daily pill this cat? 

Another thought is this cat might be trying to get into your house because something has changed in its territory. Some type of threat to it or danger. 

Not to be nit picky but you should change his name. Names have energy and purpose. I remember on a Dog Whisperer episode he changed an out of control dog's name that was El Diablo (which means the devil) to a new name for the same reason.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Regarding Hannibal's name: Remember the great general from Carthage who, legend tells us, took elephants across the Alps to attack Rome? I don't like violence or war, but it's better than cannibalism!  Perhaps you could think of him as that Hannibal. 

I wish both you and Hannibal a great outcome.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> How are you going to daily pill this cat?
> 
> Another thought is this cat might be trying to get into your house because something has changed in its territory. Some type of threat to it or danger.
> 
> Not to be nit picky but you should change his name. Names have energy and purpose. I remember on a Dog Whisperer episode he changed an out of control dog's name that was El Diablo (which means the devil) to a new name for the same reason.


Well, he'll eat from my hand, and he has a very good appetite, so I don't believe it'll be hard. I haven't noticed any change in environment, I think he is just in love with me. Don't know what name would be better and still reflect his personality - maybe Bob, like from Bill Murray's movie "What About Bob?"


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

smilodon said:


> Don't know what name would be better and still reflect his personality - maybe Bob, like from Bill Murray's movie "What About Bob?"


 Gotta say ... that made me LOL!


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Good News, Good News & Good News! 

Okay first, I have renamed Hannibal, Shadow. It's fitting because he is jet black, but mostly because he trys to walk as close to me as possible 100% of the time I am outside - Like trying to constantly stand on my feet. He has not tried to break into my house trough the windows since I have posted last, which is nice because it's kind of hot and I do not have central air. He does still spend all of his time waiting at my door & windows for me to come outside, and he still sings to me occasionally, but he seems to have given up on breaking in through my window screens. He still eyes the open door every time I come and go, but he is actually mellowing out on trying to get in through the door - Though it would only take an open door, one "Here Boy!", and about 1 nano second for him to be in. 

He actually lets me hold him which is like a miracle for a feral cat. In fact I was holding him a few days ago when a big tapeworm (I think) crawled out from his business end. He got a worm pill very soon after that - wrapped up in a little canned food, which he inhaled. 

It seems every day, anywhere from once to a few times a day, I will just casually glance outside only to immediately find Shadow making direct eye contact with me - Like he is waiting there with the knowledge I will be looking at that exact spot momentarily. This happens from every room in my house that has a window. I swear this is happening daily. It is creepy, and endearing all at the same time. My wife says he does it to her too, so I know I am not nuts. 

So I am out in my garage doing some woodworking tonight, with Shadow who has no fear of the loud machinery what-so-ever, and he disappears for about 20 minutes. Comes back with a freshly dead mouse, and lays it right at my feet. I was really touched - I loathe rodents & and showered him with praise and petting! He is trying so hard to please me it's heart breaking. And since he has recovered from his initial infatuation inspired psychotic behavior, and seems to have found a happy medium, there is no way ever I would ever place this fellow in a new home. In the last few days he has settled into behaving like a perfect gentleman, and I have no reason to believe he'll get all cranked up again like he did when I initially began to pet him. 

Anyway, just thought you all would like to hear how nicely things seem to have resolved. The lesson here I guess is "Give Them Time!" 

Thanks for all the advice, and putting up with my learning and getting more experienced with TNR.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! *_jumps up and down in glee_* It sounds like everything is seeking its' balance and working out. That was a GREAT update. I'm grinning!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

This is an amazing story about a remarkable cat! I love the name change, I love the good news in the latest post. Amazing. Wow, just wow!

 Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such good news! Shadow is a great name for a black cat! I co-wrote a couple of mystery stories here some years ago, and the black cat was named "Shadow." That was fun. I'll have to start another story soon! Shadow will still be the heroine's cat.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

*Shadow is on the NICE LIST this Christmas*

Pictured below is both Shadow & his girlfriend in the new diggs I constructed for them this November. I bought an electric heated mattress sized for a medium dog, & a heated poultry water tank so they have liquid water available 24/7. I built a box from plywood and 2x4 big enough for the mattress and two cats, and made a "Stairway" to this Cat Heaven on earth from an old 2 x 8 with glued down rope section steps. The whole are area is accessed through a cat door which it only took about a week to progressively train them to use. I keep a case of canned Mackerel on hand, and they split a can of it about twice a week.

It has been a real hit with the two of them.


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

I love it! What a great cat spot for them!    I also love the evergreen branches over the door!


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

CatnipCats said:


> I love it! What a great cat spot for them!    I also love the evergreen branches over the door!


I figured, "Hey, Cats like Christmas too"


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

I can see why that cat loves you. You're pretty easy to train!

They must feel like lucky cats.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cat condo, electric mattress, heated water dish, private entry
*and* nicely decorated. You have skills! Lucky kitties. 
Love it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a good idea. I'm sure they like their new "digs"!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

What a wonderful thing for you to do for the 2 luckiest kitties in the world.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw the pictures. Genius! You are so kind heart to have hung in there and make a difference in both the cats’ lives. This is an awesome set up. I’m inspired!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE! I want to put a heated pet-bed out in our barn for the barncats and I'll have to show this pic to Hubby. If I make the platform in front of the sleeping area large enough, I could keep dry food up there and not worry about attracting raccoons or possums.



smilodon said:


>


 
I've been looking at these pet beds because they seem well constructed and safe w/ coil wrapped cord:








...but larger, like this size:









Outdoor Heated Cat Pad: CozyWinters


----------



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

*You are awesome!*

I just happened upon your story while searching for something else!! I am SO impressed! I too have had all our ferals spayed and neutered in my neighborhood w/the assistance of a rescue group.
I have had some ferals tame down a bit, but never like Shadow!! And it's so cute that he has a girlfriend! One of our outdoor cats (spayed) met up with an orange male cat and they became fast friends. They were ALWAYS together. And in the winter it was so nice because they would cuddle together in a little house we made for them. They would lay on the swing together.....makes me wanna cry just thinking about them. The male cat, "Louie" just disappeared one day. Mama Cat was heart broken and has not had a companion at all since then, which was probably 5 years ago. But Shadow and his girlfriend--and you--are all very lucky to have found each other. That's the kind of story that needs to be on the news or something! Let us know how things are going!! Bless you! nekitty


----------

